# Florida Bareboat Charters, not necessarily brand new



## vextorspace

My wife and I would like to charter a boat for a couple weeks in the Florida keys or south florida somewhere to try out the idea of living on a sailboat for a while. We currently sail a hunter 33, and are looking for something more in the 40' range. It seems all the charters I can find are very new boats, and very expensive. I'd like to find something in the $3000 range, but it doesn't need to be brand new. Just well maintained.

Any suggestions? I looked through some of the other threads and found some websites that almost seemed to have what we needed, but a lot of the links seemed dead (such as 360yachts).

Thank you!
--Douglas


----------



## sailingfool

Maybe 








Charter Sailboat Rental & Day Sailing Rates in Punta Gorda FL


Whether you're looking for a day of sailing or a long vacation, Yachting Vacations of Punta Gorda offers beautiful charter boats for rent at low prices!



www.yachtingvacations.com


----------



## Minnewaska

Charter boats take extreme abuse, so you may be looking for a unicorn. If you're in Canada, I'm assuming you're flying anyway. Why not consider the Caribbean?

I used the broker Ed Hamilton at the last minute once. The charter companies pay them, so I think they are worth it, until you learn your way around.









Bareboat Charters | Bareboating in The Caribbean & Virgin Islands


A power or sailing bareboat charter represents the perfect private get away vacation. We help you navigate the different companies and boats.




www.ed-hamilton.com





Of course, if you're thinking about this for the coming winter, who the heck knows what Covid restrictions are going to be. I'd like to think they get better from here, but I've been burned too many times over the past 18 months thinking that way.


----------



## 4arch

I went on google maps and centered the map on south Florida. I typed "bareboat sailboat charters" and found any number of mom and pop charter companies renting older boats. Looking at a few, it seems like you could get close to your budget on a 30-33 footer. Probably best to call and find out if they'd cut any deal for a long term charter and to plan on going in the off season.


----------



## flee27

I think you will find your a budget is a little lacking for a 40' boat. From my chartering experience around Florida (and anywhere), unless you happen to get a brand new boat, sailingflorida seems to have the best maintained boats. They are in Tampa Bay and would make a great starting point for a few weeks in south Florida. From my experience they are a great organization and I have had no issues with them or their boats. Good Luck.









Luxury Charters in St. Petersburg | Waypoints® Yacht Charters


With expert knowledge of St. Petersburg, FL., our charter specialist can arrange you and yours an unforgettable charter experience.




sailingflorida.com





Foster


----------



## PhilCarlson

flee27 said:


> I think you will find your a budget is a little lacking for a 40' boat. From my chartering experience around Florida (and anywhere), unless you happen to get a brand new boat, sailingflorida seems to have the best maintained boats. They are in Tampa Bay and would make a great starting point for a few weeks in south Florida. From my experience they are a great organization and I have had no issues with them or their boats. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury Charters in St. Petersburg | Waypoints® Yacht Charters
> 
> 
> With expert knowledge of St. Petersburg, FL., our charter specialist can arrange you and yours an unforgettable charter experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sailingflorida.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foster


I have some friends who took their ASA courses at Sailing Florida. They were very impressed with the fleet.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yes!! *There's a brand of cheaper charter yachts.*

Moorings/Sunsail also have a 3rd company, I think its "Footloose".

When a boat has finished its "life" in Moorings or Sunsail its either sold off, reclaimed by the owner, or sent to a lower tier charter company.

So Footlose may operate in Florida, I don't know, but you will get a good, clean, affordable boat. That could be perfect for the family and your wallet! 

Footloose Charters | The Right Yachts at the Lowest Cost 


Mark


----------



## denverd0n

I've chartered with Sailing Florida a couple of times and never had any problems at all.


----------



## Pgutierrez

Minnewaska said:


> Charter boats take extreme abuse, so you may be looking for a unicorn. If you're in Canada, I'm assuming you're flying anyway. Why not consider the Caribbean?
> 
> I used the broker Ed Hamilton at the last minute once. The charter companies pay them, so I think they are worth it, until you learn your way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bareboat Charters | Bareboating in The Caribbean & Virgin Islands
> 
> 
> A power or sailing bareboat charter represents the perfect private get away vacation. We help you navigate the different companies and boats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ed-hamilton.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, if you're thinking about this for the coming winter, who the heck knows what Covid restrictions are going to be. I'd like to think they get better from here, but I've been burned too many times over the past 18 months thinking that way.


Covid rates are exploding in most of Caribbean per news reports third week of October 2021. One possibility to explore is Puerto Rico that has extremely high Covid vaccine rates.


----------

